# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Ασκησεις προς επίλυση

## vasilllis

Αποριες προς συζητηση.
Ο C1 εχει τον ρολο εξομαλυνσης σε αυτο το κυκλωμα;
Ημιαναορθωση με εξομαλυνση δεν ειναι η κυματομορφη;

Ερωτηση 2.

Αυτη η πηγη τασεως ειναι εναλλασσόμενη θετικη στα 1000hz?

----------


## picdev

o c1 είναι μια αντίσταση σε σειρά στο ac, νομίζω ειναι κύκλωμα διπλασιασμού τάσης.
Ο c2 φορτίζει και στις 2 ημιπεριόδους του ac , στη θετική όπως πάντα και στην αρνητική λόγω της D2

----------


## GR_KYROS

*Διπλασιαστής τάσης

*http://users.sch.gr/kgiannaras/home/...onika?start=20

----------

FILMAN (10-02-17), 

vasilllis (09-02-17)

----------


## vasilllis

Ευχαριστώ
 Στην κατω φωτο τελικα η πηγη τη ειναι;

----------


## vasilllis

Άλλη ερώτηση.η δίοδος Ζενέρ αν πολωθει ορθά πως συμπεριφέρεται;

----------


## firewalker

Πηγή εναλλασσόμενης τάση.

Σαν δίοδος με δυναμικό φραγμού.

----------

FILMAN (10-02-17), 

vasilllis (09-02-17)

----------


## vasilllis

το βρηκα τελικα,ευχαριστω.
Βρηκα και την κυματομορφη του διπλασιασμου τασης ημιανορθωσης.

το συμβολο δεν εχω βρει

----------


## FILMAN

Το πρώτο είναι διπλασιαστής τάσεως
Ο C1 ΔΕΝ κάνει εξομάλυνση
Φορτίζεται στην τάση κορυφής του AC όταν η πολικότητα της εξόδου του μ/ς είναι - πάνω και + κάτω (έτσι όπως είναι το σχήμα)
Σε αυτή τη φάση ΔΕΝ φορτίζεται και ο C2
Όταν η πολικότητα στην έξοδο του μ/ς αντιστραφεί, στην τάση εξόδου του μ/ς ΠΡΟΣΤΙΘΕΤΑΙ η ήδη αποθηκευμένη στον C1, και το άθροισμά τους αποθηκεύεται στον C2
Έτσι τελικά ο C2 φορτίζεται σε τάση ΔΙΠΛΑΣΙΑ της τάσης κορυφής της AC κυματομορφής που δίνει ο μ/ς (εντάξει, μείον δύο πτώσεις τάσης διόδου, περίπου 1.5V λιγότερο δηλ.)

Το δεύτερο προφανώς είναι πηγή ΑC χωρίς DC offset (αν είχε η πολικότητά του θα ήταν η εικονιζόμενη στο σχήμα)

Η δίοδος zener σε ορθή πόλωση συμπεριφέρεται όπως ακριβώς και μια κοινή απλή δίοδος πυριτίου (τάση ορθής φοράς περίπου 0.7V)

----------

vasilllis (10-02-17)

----------


## vasilllis

αντε να σας ξεσκουριασω λιγο  :Smile: 
Για να βρω το α βρισκω το Ic(6,5ma)
κατοπιν το re και μετα το Αv.,Vout κλπ.
το re=25mv/Ic (τα 25mv τι είναι :Wink: 
β και γ τι ακριβως ζηταει;
την αναλυση στο dc κυκλωμα ωστε να υπολογιστουν οι παραλληλες αντιστασεις;
καποια βοηθεια παρακαλω;




Υγ
τα 25mv ειναι η πτωση τασης πανω σε μια διοδο?
η Ζinbase ειναι οι Παραλληλες R1,R2 kai rb?

----------


## vasilllis

προχωρησε λιγο

----------


## nestoras

Βασίλη, εχεις το βιβλίο του malvino?
Εξηγει αναλυτικα πως προκυπτουν τα 25mV στην ac ανάλυση των τρανζιστορ. Εχει και "μαθηματικη" απόδειξη στο παραρτημα. 

Δεν εχω πολυ χρονο σημερα για να γραψω περισσοτερα κι ουτε το βιβλιο μπροστα μου!  :Smile:

----------

vasilllis (23-08-17)

----------


## vasilllis

το εχω.Θα το ψαξω να δω.Τα αλλα αν βρεις λιγο χρονο ριξε μια ματια αν ειναι σωστα

----------


## vasilllis

τελικα αυτο το βιβλιο ειναι για αστροφυσικους(η εγω πολυ ηλιθιος).οσες φορες δοκιμασα να το δουλεψω μαλλον περιπλεκει τα πραγματα.
λοιπον δευτερη βοηθεια.
κυκλωμα ενισχυτη jfet
οσοι πιστοι συμμετεχετε.

----------


## lepouras

υπομονή. έρχεται ο Σεπτέμβρης και θα επιστρέψει και ο Φίλιππος...  :Biggrin:

----------


## vasilllis

χαχαχαχα.βαζε απουσιες κανονικα εσυ...

----------


## PaulEngineer

> Άλλη ερώτηση.η δίοδος Ζενέρ αν πολωθει ορθά πως συμπεριφέρεται;



 Σαν μια κανονικη διοδος! Η Ζενερ γενικα ειναι διοδος σταθεροποιησης της τασης, βεβαια εξαρταται απο την τιμη που αναγραφετεαι στη Ζενερ ετσι? Εαν μπει σε παραλληλη συνδεσμολογια στον πυκνωτη, και φυσικα μια αντισταση σε σειρα, με τη Ζενερ, φτιαχνεις καλιστα ενα τροφοδοτικο!

----------

vasilllis (05-10-17)

----------


## mikemtb

> υπομονή. έρχεται ο Σεπτέμβρης και θα επιστρέψει και ο Φίλιππος...



Πήγε Οκτώβρης και Φίλιππο δεν βλεπω... Ανησυχώ 

via Tapatalk

----------


## PaulEngineer

Ω φιλε τοσο διασημος ειναι ο Φιλιππος? Αφηστε τον να ξεκουραστει, να απολαυσει τις διακοπες του! Εμεις, και κυριως εγω, του φαγαμε το κεφαλι  :Lol: . Οποτε να ναι θα γυρισει. "Η υπομονη ειναι αρετη" (Καλα ακυρο το λεγομενο :Lol: )

----------


## MacGyver

> Σαν μια κανονικη διοδος! Η Ζενερ γενικα ειναι διοδος σταθεροποιησης της τασης, βεβαια εξαρταται απο την τιμη που αναγραφετεαι στη Ζενερ ετσι? Εαν μπει σε παραλληλη συνδεσμολογια στον πυκνωτη, και φυσικα μια αντισταση σε σειρα, με τη Ζενερ, φτιαχνεις καλιστα ενα τροφοδοτικο!



Πολύ εύκολο για να είναι αληθινό!

----------


## PaulEngineer

> Πολύ εύκολο για να είναι αληθινό!



Ναι, εννοω AC ταση, μια διοδο ορθα πολωμενη, ενα πολωμενο πυκνωτη παραλληλα με τη πηγη και σε σειρα με τη διοδο, υστερα μια αντισταση, ακολουθει μια διοδος Ζενερ, συνδεδεμενη αναστροφα και παραλληλα με το φορτιο Rl, και σε σειρα με την προηγουμενη αντισταση. Απλο! Ετσι δημιουργεις ενα τροφοδοτικο! Εαν θες καλητερη εξομαλυνση, βαλε γεφυρα διοδων, και αν θες εξτρα εναν μετασχηματιστη με μεσαια ληψη (που βεβαια δεν ειναι και τοσο αναγκαιο)! Ε καλα, δημοτικου πραγματα ειναι!

----------


## nestoras

> Πολύ εύκολο για να είναι αληθινό!



 :Very Happy: 

Μπορεις να φτιαξεις τροφοδοτικο σταθερου φορτιου με τη ζενερ με σχετικα καλα αποτελεσματα.

Το κακο ειναι οτι αν αλλαξει το φορτιο σου θα πρεπει να ξανασχεδιασεις το τροφοδοτικο σου απο την αρχη...

----------


## PaulEngineer

Αυτο ειναι αληθεια. Ενα απο τα μειονεκτηματα της Ζενερ! Μπορει να σου σταθεροποιησει, στην ονομαστικη μονο τιμη της πχ η 9V1, θα σου δωσει στην εξοδο 9V ή 9.1 βολτ. Παραπανω δεν θα σου δωσει γιατι η ιδια δεν θα ζησει να μας πει τις ιστοριες  :Lol: 

Καταλαθος εκαψα μια παλιοτερα, βαζοντας 9.1 βολτ αντι για 15.1  :Lol: . Τι μπερδεμα ηταν εκεινο  :Lol: !

----------


## MacGyver

Μην βιάζεσαι, όλα θα έρθουν με τη σειρά τους. Πριν το δημοτικό είναι τα νήπια!

----------


## nestoras

> Αυτο ειναι αληθεια. Ενα απο τα μειονεκτηματα της Ζενερ! Μπορει να σου σταθεροποιησει, στην ονομαστικη μονο τιμη της πχ η 9V1, θα σου δωσει στην εξοδο 9V ή 9.1 βολτ. Παραπανω δεν θα σου δωσει γιατι η ιδια δεν θα ζησει να μας πει τις ιστοριες 
> 
> Καταλαθος εκαψα μια παλιοτερα, βαζοντας 9.1 βολτ αντι για 15.1 . Τι μπερδεμα ηταν εκεινο !



???

Εκαψες τη ζενερ των 15.1V με ταση 9V?

Προφανως τη συνεδεσες αναποδα...

Περα απο αυτο. Σε καθε αλλαγη του φορτιου θα πρεπει να διατηρεις το ρευμα αναστροφης πολωσης στα σωστα επιπεδα μεταβαλλοντας την τιμη (και την ισχυ) της εν σειρα αντιστασης.

----------


## PaulEngineer

Το αναποδο. Εκαψα Ζενερ 9.1 βολτ καταλαθως! Ειχα 2 διοδους Ζενερ, μια των 9.1 και μια των 15.1 βολτ. Σκεφτηκα οτι θα ηταν καλο να εφτιαχνα 2 τροφοδοτικα το ενα με 9 και το αλλο με 15 βολτ. Πρωτα αρχησα με το τροφοδοτικο των 15 βολτ!  Οταν ηταν να βαλω στο τελος τη Ζενερ, καταλαθως επιασα την 9.1 βολτ, και την εβαλα στο κυκλωμα. Το συνδεω στη τροφοδοσια και μετα απο πολυ λιγο βγαινει καπνος, η διοδος μαυρη. Στην αρχη δεν καταλαβα τι συνεβαινε. Προσεξα την αλλη τη διοδο... Και τοτε καταλαβα οτι μπερδεψα τις διοδους  :Lol: ! Απο εκεινη την ημερα εμαθα να ειμαι λιγο πιο προσεκτικος  :Lol:

----------


## nestoras

> Το αναποδο. Εκαψα Ζενερ 9.1 βολτ καταλαθως! Ειχα 2 διοδους Ζενερ, μια των 9.1 και μια των 15.1 βολτ. Σκεφτηκα οτι θα ηταν καλο να εφτιαχνα 2 τροφοδοτικα το ενα με 9 και το αλλο με 15 βολτ. Πρωτα αρχησα με το τροφοδοτικο των 15 βολτ!  Οταν ηταν να βαλω στο τελος τη Ζενερ, καταλαθως επιασα την 9.1 βολτ, και την εβαλα στο κυκλωμα. Το συνδεω στη τροφοδοσια και μετα απο πολυ λιγο βγαινει καπνος, η διοδος μαυρη. Στην αρχη δεν καταλαβα τι συνεβαινε. Προσεξα την αλλη τη διοδο... Και τοτε καταλαβα οτι μπερδεψα τις διοδους ! Απο εκεινη την ημερα εμαθα να ειμαι λιγο πιο προσεκτικος



Σε αυτο φταιει οτι η αντισταση που ειχες εν σειρα για να σου κατεβαζει την ταση ηταν πολυ μικρη με αποτελεσμα το ρευμα στην αναστροφη πολωση να εγινε πολυ μεγαλο. Πρεπει να υπολογισεις και την ισχυ που καταναλωνετσι πανω στη διοδο αλλα ταυτοχρονα να εισαι εντος των οριων ρευματος που αντεχει (η ζενερ).

Απλες πραξεις ειναι.

----------


## MacGyver

PaulEnginee, οι ζένερ δεν προορίζονται για κατασκευή τροφοδοτικού, αν βέβαια γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει τροφοδοτικό.
Προορίζονται για να παρέχουν σταθερή τάση αναφοράς σε συγκεκριμένο μόνο ρεύμα η τέλος πάντων σε μικρή διακύμανση ρεύματος, τίποτα περισσότερο.
Στην πράξη είναι σχεδόν άχρηστες στα σημεία που υπάρχει μεταβολή ρεύματος η και μεγάλη κατανάλωση.
Για αυτό που ήθελες η επιστήμη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια (θα τα μάθεις στην 6η δημοτικού) εφηύρε το 7815 και το 7809.

----------


## PaulEngineer

Μα δεν ειπα ποτε οτι η Ζενερ χρησιμοποιηται στα τροφοδοτικα! Εγω ειπα οτι η Ζενερ οπως και ο ιδιος ειπες χρησιμοποιηται στην σταθεροποιηση της τασης! Οχι οτι ειναι χρησιμη, αλλα λεμε τωρα. Πιο καλη σταθεροποιηση μας δινουν μερικα ολοκληρωμενα της LM, που ουσιαστικα αντικατεστησαν την Ζενερ (οχι τελειως), και μας δινουν στην εξοδο πιο βελτιωμενη συνεχη ταση με πολυ μικρα κυματακια, τα οποια ειναι ασυμαντα.

*τροφοδοτικο λεγεται μια συσκευη η οποια λειτουργει ως μια πηγη ρευματος ουσιαστικα σαν τις μπαταριες, με τη διαφορα οτι αυτα μετατρεπουν την εναλλασσομενη ταση σε σταθερη συνεχη, και δεν εχουν πτωσεις τασεως.

Δεν παω Δημοτικο για ονομα του Θεου  :Lol: ! Παω λυκειο δευτερη φορα για δευτερο πτυχιο, εκτος του μηχανικου οχηματων που εχω...

----------


## MacGyver

> Μα δεν ειπα ποτε οτι η Ζενερ χρησιμοποιηται στα τροφοδοτικα! ...







> Εαν μπει σε παραλληλη συνδεσμολογια στον πυκνωτη, και φυσικα μια αντισταση σε σειρα, με τη Ζενερ, φτιαχνεις καλιστα ενα τροφοδοτικο!



Σουπα μουπες, εννοούσα, εννοούσες, κατάλαβα, κατάλαβες...
Να με συμπαθάς που διάβασα το "_με τη Ζενερ, φτιαχνεις καλιστα ενα τροφοδοτικο!_" και κατάλαβα λανθασμένα ότι φτιάχνεις τροφοδοτικό.
Συμβαίνει συχνά εδώ, άλλα να λέμε και άλλα να καταλαβαίνουν οι άλλοι.

----------


## PaulEngineer

Συγνωμη! Ηταν λαθος μου! Θελω να ζητησω συγχωρεση! Το καταλαβαινω, ηταν βλακεια απο μερους μου, και το καταλαβαινω καλα! Δεν ηξερα πως να το πω με απλα και λιγα λογια, και ετσι οσο μπορουσα εκανα συγχωνευση των πολλων λεξεων σε μια! Αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει πως με αυτο το τροπο κανω τον λογο μου πιο δυσκολο στους αλλους! Θελω και προσπαθω, ολοι μας να νιωθουμε καλα, και προσπαθω οσο μπορω και οτι μπορω! Συγνωμη για ολα.

Ελπιζω να σε εκανα να νιωσεις καλυτερα. Ελπιζω να μην θυμωσες μαζι μου! Εαν ναι, συγννωμη!

----------


## nestoras

> Συγνωμη! Ηταν λαθος μου! Θελω να ζητησω συγχωρεση! Το καταλαβαινω, ηταν βλακεια απο μερους μου, και το καταλαβαινω καλα! Δεν ηξερα πως να το πω με απλα και λιγα λογια, και ετσι οσο μπορουσα εκανα συγχωνευση των πολλων λεξεων σε μια! Αλλα δεν εχω καταλαβει πως με αυτο το τροπο κανω τον λογο μου πιο δυσκολο στους αλλους! Θελω και προσπαθω, ολοι μας να νιωθουμε καλα, και προσπαθω οσο μπορω και οτι μπορω! Συγνωμη για ολα.
> 
> Ελπιζω να σε εκανα να νιωσεις καλυτερα. Ελπιζω να μην θυμωσες μαζι μου! Εαν ναι, συγννωμη!



Παύλε, μη ζητάς συγγνώμη από κανέναν (ειδικά με τον τρόπο που το έκανες στο παραπάνω post).
Απλά, να ξαναδιαβάζεις αργά τα μηνύματα σου πριν τα στείλεις σαν να τα διαβάζεις για να τα ακούσει κάποιος τρίτος. Αν ο "τρίτος" καταλαβαίνει τότε να πατάς "καταχώρηση".  :Smile:

----------

PaulEngineer (06-10-17)

----------


## MacGyver

-Τι κάν'ς θειά;
-Κράνα μαζώνω!

----------


## VaselPi

Παύλε (*PaulEngineer*), μην αρπάζεσαι με το παραμικρό. Εδώ και πλάκα κάνουμε μερικές φορές, παρότι στο θέμα του τροφοδοτικού - έχεις δίκιο. Πράγματι, με τη ζένερ κατασκευάζεις ένα τροφοδοτικό σταθερής τάσης, αλλά υποτυπώδες, με ένα σορό κουσούρια. 
1. Το πρώτο κουσούρι έχει να κάνει με την τάση, η οποία είναι φιξαρισμένη σε μία ορισμένη τιμή, που είναι άβολο. Σε ένα καλό τροφοδοτικό, η τάση ρυθμίζεται: από το μηδέν έως μία μέγιστη τιμή.
2. Το δεύτερο κουσούρι έχει να κάνει με τη μεγάλη εσωτερική αντίσταση της πηγής τάσης, η οποία πρακτικά ταυτίζεται με τη διαφορική αντίσταση της ζενερ, που είναι της τάξης των 5 Ω. Στο τροφοδοτικό, η εσωτερική αντίσταση της πηγής τάσης πρέπει να είναι κάτω από 0,1 Ω.
3. Το τρίτο κουσούρι έχει να κάνει με τα μικρά ρεύματα που μπορείς να καταναλώσεις, συνδέοντας το φορτίο παράλληλα στη ζενερ. Για παράδειγμα, στη 10-β0λτη ζενερ του 0,5 βαττ,  το πολύ, 25 μιλιαμπερ. Στα κοινά τροφοδοτικά, το ρεύμα αυτό είναι της τάξης 5 Α.

Ωστόσο, παρά τα κουσούρια, το τροφοδοτικό με τη ζένερ μπορείς να το βελτιώσεις, αν παράλληλα στη ζενερ κοτσάρεις ένα ποτενσιόμετρο, τον δρομέα του  οποίο τον συνδέσεις με τη βάση ενός τρανζίστορ, στο 1 Α, ως ακόλουθος τάσης. Εδώ η τάση εξόδου θα είναι ρυθμιζόμενη, αλλά και το ρεύμα κατανάλωσης θα είναι βαρβάτο. Βέβαια, το τροφοδοτικό αυτό είναι ευάλωτο στο βραχυκύκλωμα, αλλά αν κοτσάρεις στον συλλέκτη μία αντίσταση προστασίας, θα αντέχει και το βραχυκύκλωμα. Ακόμη καλύτερες επιδόσεις θα επιτύχεις αν αξιοποιήσεις τους τελεστικούς ενισχυτές και τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος.

Και κάτι ακόμη, σχετικό με την ορολογία. Παύλε, στην Ηλεκτρονική, την πηγή ρεύματος τη διαχωρίζουν από αυτή της τάσης. 
Ως _πηγή τάσης_ ορίζεται ένα μαύρο κουτή, το οποίο μας παρέχει μια τάση, η τιμή της οποίας _δεν εξαρτάτα_ι από το ρεύμα που καταναλώνεται στο φορτίο, δηλαδή η εσωτερική της αντίσταση είναι μηδέν. Σχετικά καλό παράδειγμα πηγής τάσης είναι η μπαταρία του αυτοκινήτου.
Ως _πηγή ρεύματος_ ορίζεται ένα μαύρο κουτί, το οποίο μας παρέχει ένα ορισμένο ρεύμα, η τιμή του οποίου _δεν_ _εξαρτάται_ από την πτώση τάσης που αυτό δημιουργεί στο φορτίο, δηλαδή η εσωτερική αντίσταση της πηγής ρεύματος είναι άπειρη. Θεωρητικά, η πηγή αυτή παράγει άπειρη τάση όταν λειτουργεί δίχως φορτίο. Σχετικά  καλό παράδειγμα πηγής ρεύματος είναι το ρεύμα του συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ, το οποίο δεν εξαρτάται από την πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση που είναι κοτσαρισμένη εκεί. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

Panoss (06-10-17)

----------


## VaselPi

Βασίλη (*vasilimertzani*), στο σχηματικό του φετ τρανζίστορ που βλέπουμε στο ποστ 13 διακρίνω δύο λαθάκια, ένα άλγεβρας και ένα αριθμητικής (12-2x2=8 ). Καταρχάς, η σχέση Vdd=IDRD - VDS, δεν είναι σωστή. Το πλην πρέπει να είναι συν. Επίσης, στη σχέση αυτή δεν λαμβάνεται υπόψη το δυναμικό της πηγής (VS, του S), που δεν είναι μηδέν, αλλά περίπου 3 ή 4 βολτ, ανάλογα με την πόλωση που έχεις επιλέξει. Έστω ότι είναι 4 βολτ. Επομένως, η σχέση πρέπει να γραφτεί ως Vdd=IDRD + VDS + VS.

Με τα δεδομένα που βλέπουμε στο σχηματικό, η τάση στο τρανζίστορ, δηλαδή η VDS , είναι 4 βολτ, που είναι μικρή για τα τρανζίστορ αυτά.  Η τάση αυτή πρέπει να είναι πάνω από 6 βολτ. Έτσι, για να λειτουργήσει ο ενισχυτής: ή τα 12 βολτ της τροφοδοσίας τα κάνεις, ας πούμε, 18, ή μειώνεις την αντίσταση RD, από 2 σε 1 kΩ, με ανάλογη μείωση της ενίσχυσης.
Τους άλλους υπολογισμούς τους βλέπω να είναι σωστοί.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## vasilllis

Βασιλη σε ευχαριστω για τον χρονο που διαθεσες.
οντως το πλυν ειναι + ,ευτυχως διπλα την εκανα σωστα(μεχρι το αποτελεσμα)
αν το Vgs δεν ειναι 0 τοτε η υπολοιπη ασκηση ειναι ολη λαθος.πως βρισκω το Vgs ;

υγ καθαρα θεωρητικη ασκηση ειναι.

----------


## VaselPi

πως βρισκω το Vgs ; Αρχικό μήνυμα από v*asilimertzani*.

Βασίλη, συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. Ως προς την τάση πόλωσης της πύλης Vgs, την τιμή της δεν τη βρίσκεις, αλλά τη θέτεις από τις καμπύλες εξόδου του φετ τρανζίστορ. Αρχίζεις από τον ζητούμενο συντελεστή ενίσχυσης κατά τάση. Έστω ότι είναι 10. Εδώ είναι χρήσιμη η παράμετρος μεταβολής του ρεύματος ID συναρτήσει της τάσης της πύλης, σε μονάδες mA/V.  Έστω ότι από τις καμπύλες  του τρανζίστορ η παράμετρος αυτή είναι 5 mA/V, όταν η τάση της πύλης είναι - 4 βολτ και το ρεύμα ID είναι 2 mA (Vds=10V).
Αυτά τα δεδομένα αρκούν. Έτσι, για να είναι η ενίσχυση 10, η αντίσταση RD πρέπει να είναι 2 kΩ. Επίσης, για να είναι η πύλη πολωμένη με -4 βολτ, καθώς η πύλη είναι γειωμένη, το δυναμικό της πηγής, η τάση Vs, πρέπει να είναι θετικότερη κατά 4 βολτ. Επομένως, και εδώ βάζουμε μία αντίσταση των 2 kΩ, με έναν παράλληλο πυκνωτή. Προφανώς, για να είναι η τάση στο τρανζίστορ 10 βολτ, η τάση τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να είναι 
4 +4 +10 = 18 βολτ. Κάπως έτσι θέτουμε την αρνητική πόλωση της πύλης του φετ τρανζίστορ.
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (09-10-17), 

vasilllis (09-10-17)

----------


## vasilllis

> πως βρισκω το Vgs ; Αρχικό μήνυμα από v*asilimertzani*.
> 
> Βασίλη, συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. Ως προς την τάση πόλωσης της πύλης Vgs, την τιμή της δεν τη βρίσκεις, αλλά τη θέτεις από τις καμπύλες εξόδου του φετ τρανζίστορ. Αρχίζεις από τον ζητούμενο συντελεστή ενίσχυσης κατά τάση. Έστω ότι είναι 10. Εδώ είναι χρήσιμη η παράμετρος μεταβολής του ρεύματος ID συναρτήσει της τάσης της πύλης, σε μονάδες mA/V.  Έστω ότι από τις καμπύλες  του τρανζίστορ η παράμετρος αυτή είναι 5 mA/V, όταν η τάση της πύλης είναι - 4 βολτ και το ρεύμα ID είναι 2 mA (Vds=10V).
> Αυτά τα δεδομένα αρκούν. Έτσι, για να είναι η ενίσχυση 10, η αντίσταση RD πρέπει να είναι 2 kΩ. Επίσης, για να είναι η πύλη πολωμένη με -4 βολτ, καθώς η πύλη είναι γειωμένη, το δυναμικό της πηγής, η τάση Vs, πρέπει να είναι θετικότερη κατά 4 βολτ. Επομένως, και εδώ βάζουμε μία αντίσταση των 2 kΩ, με έναν παράλληλο πυκνωτή. Προφανώς, για να είναι η τάση στο τρανζίστορ 10 βολτ, η τάση τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να είναι 
> 4 +4 +10 = 18 βολτ. Κάπως έτσι θέτουμε την αρνητική πόλωση της πύλης του φετ τρανζίστορ.
> Βασίλειος.



Πρεπει να βρω λιγη ησυχια να το κοιτάξω..

----------


## vasilllis

> πως βρισκω το Vgs ; Αρχικό μήνυμα από v*asilimertzani*.
> 
> Βασίλη, συγνώμη για την καθυστερημένη απάντηση. Ως προς την τάση πόλωσης της πύλης Vgs, την τιμή της δεν τη βρίσκεις, αλλά τη θέτεις από τις καμπύλες εξόδου του φετ τρανζίστορ. Αρχίζεις από τον ζητούμενο συντελεστή ενίσχυσης κατά τάση. Έστω ότι είναι 10. Εδώ είναι χρήσιμη η παράμετρος μεταβολής του ρεύματος ID συναρτήσει της τάσης της πύλης, σε μονάδες mA/V.  Έστω ότι από τις καμπύλες  του τρανζίστορ η παράμετρος αυτή είναι 5 mA/V, όταν η τάση της πύλης είναι - 4 βολτ και το ρεύμα ID είναι 2 mA (Vds=10V).
> Αυτά τα δεδομένα αρκούν. Έτσι, για να είναι η ενίσχυση 10, η αντίσταση RD πρέπει να είναι 2 kΩ. Επίσης, για να είναι η πύλη πολωμένη με -4 βολτ, καθώς η πύλη είναι γειωμένη, το δυναμικό της πηγής, η τάση Vs, πρέπει να είναι θετικότερη κατά 4 βολτ. Επομένως, και εδώ βάζουμε μία αντίσταση των 2 kΩ, με έναν παράλληλο πυκνωτή. Προφανώς, για να είναι η τάση στο τρανζίστορ 10 βολτ, η τάση τροφοδοσίας πρέπει να είναι 
> 4 +4 +10 = 18 βολτ. Κάπως έτσι θέτουμε την αρνητική πόλωση της πύλης του φετ τρανζίστορ.
> Βασίλειος.



Λοιπον ,o τυπος ειναι Vdd=Id*Rd+Vds(χωρις Vs)).
Σωστα για την ταση πολωσης ,δυστηχως δεν μας δινει απαιτουμενο συντελεστη  ενισχυσης και χωρις καμπυλες τρανζιστορ.
Δεν βρηκα πουθενα γιατι στην ασκηση εβαλα Ιd=Is (to 2ma το εβαλα διοτι ειναι ισο με την πηγη ρευματος).
Οποτε ο επομενος τυπος πρεπει να γνωριζω το Vgs για να προχωρησω.
Αυτο που βρισκω σαν σωστο ειναι οτι εχω πολωση πηγης ρευματος.

----------


## VaselPi

Λοιπον ,o τυπος ειναι Vdd=Id*Rd+Vds(χωρις Vs)).    Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasilimertzani.*

Όχι Βασίλη, ο τύπος που έγραψες οπωσδήποτε περιλαμβάνει και την τάση Vs, που δεν είναι αμελητέα. Αλλά για να τη βρεις, πρέπει να έχεις μπροστά σου τις καμπύλες εισόδου ή εξόδου του συγκεκριμένου τύπου φετ τρανζίστορ, καθώς οι καμπύλες των διαφόρων τύπων διαφέρουν. 
Το ζήτημα είναι ότι όταν στην πηγή (S) υπάρχει μία  πυγή ρεύματος στα 2 mA, το δυναμικό της S  θα αυξηθεί αυτομάτως και θα γίνει Vs, προκειμένου το ρεύμα στο τρανζίστορ να γίνει 2 mA. Έτσι, η αρνητική πόλωση της πύλης θα είναι Vs, καθώς η πύλη είναι γειωμένη.  Επομένως, την τάση Vs τη βρίσκεις από τις καμπύλες του τρανζίστορ, εντοπίζοντας την τιμή της αρνητικής πόλωσης της πύλης που το ρεύμα στο τρανζίστορ το κάνει να είναι 2 mA. Με άλλα λόγια, δίχως τις καμπύλες του συγκεκριμένου τύπου φετ τρανζίστορ, με δεδομένο μόνο το ρεύμα,  η τάση Vs​ είναι αδύνατο να προσδιοριστεί. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## vasilllis

αν προλάβω το βραδυ θα ανεβασω δυο φωτο .

----------


## vasilllis

IMG_20180107_192010.jpg

IMG_20180107_192010.jpg

Tην ελυσα.
Εκτος απο το μαθηματικο λαθος προσεξε ο Βασιλης ειχα κανει και στον υπολογισμο της Vgs.

----------


## Ens

Καμιά βοήθεια σε αυτην την άσκηση?  

SM-J500FN cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak g&#246;nderildi

----------


## lepouras

τη καταλαβαίνεις τη δεν καταλαβαίνεις  και που κολλάς.
πόσο έψαξες και που κόλλησες. απλά ξερά μια βοήθεια δεν θα σε βοηθήσει σε τίποτα.

----------


## Fire Doger

Ένα απ' τα χαρακτηριστικά των τελεστικών είναι πως έχουν "άπειρη" ενίσχυση σε ανοιχτό βρόγχο (όταν δλδ η έξοδος δεν επιστρέφει με κάποιον τρόπο στην είσοδο).
Αν πάρεις το σήμα εισόδου και το πολλαπλασίασεις με το άπειρο και με το πρόσημο της εισόδου έχεις την έξοδο.

Επειδή δεν γίνεται να πάρεις +- άπειρα βολτ στην έξοδο θα πάρεις ένα τετράγωνο 0V ~ Vcc (όση και η τροφοδοσία του ΤΕ).
Όταν το σήμα εισόδου είναι θετικό η έξοδος θα είναι Vcc ενώ όταν είναι αρνητικό θα είναι 0V.
Αν το σήμα το έδινες στην ανάστροφη είσοδο (-) η έξοδος θα ήταν αντίστροφη. (0V όταν έδινες >0 και Vcc όταν έδινες <0)


*Πρακτικά τίποτα δεν είναι άπειρο αλλά λέμε....

Για τους κλειστούς βρόγχους υπάρχουν τύποι που βγαίνουν από Kirchhoff

**Τα υπόλοιπα χαρακτηριστικά στις ασκήσεις στην σχολή ήταν
Άπειρη αντίσταση εισόδου
0 αντίσταση εξόδου
Άπειρο bandwidth

----------

Ens (23-01-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_Tην ελυσα.
Εκτος απο το μαθηματικο λαθος προσεξε ο Βασιλης ειχα κανει και στον υπολογισμο της Vgs

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasilimertzani*. 

*1.* Βασίλη, δεν μπορώ να σου πω αν η λύση είναι σωστή ή λάθος, λόγω κακής ποιότητας της φωτογραφίας. Αυτό όμως που είναι εμφανές, είναι το αόριστο δυναμικό της πύλης στο σχηματικό. Γιατί η πύλη είναι στον "αέρα"; Η πύλη πρέπει να έχει μηδενικό δυναμικό. Μόνο τότε η πηγή ρεύματος, που δρα στην πηγή, θα υψώσει το δυναμικό της πηγής κατά VGS, προκειμένου το ρεύμα του τρανζίστορ να γίνει 2 mA. Και κάτι ακόμη-τι ακριβώς ζητείται σε αυτήν την Άσκηση; Τι σημαίνει η φράση - την έλυσα; 

*2.*   Στην ερώτηση  από τον Πειραιά (*Ens*). Στέφανε (*Fire Doger*), το κύκλωμα στο σχηματικό αν δεν είναι παγίδα, τότε δε λειτουργεί. Για να λειτουργήσει ο τελεστικός, έστω δίχως ανάδραση, η τροφοδοσία του πρέπει να είναι συμμετρική, που στο σχηματικό δεν είναι. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nestoras

> Για να λειτουργήσει ο τελεστικός, έστω δίχως ανάδραση, η τροφοδοσία του πρέπει να είναι συμμετρική, που στο σχηματικό δεν είναι. 
> Βασίλειος.



Καλημέρα, το αν θα είναι συμμετρική η τροφοδοσία ενός τελεστικού ενισχυτή έχει να κάνει μόνο με το είδος των σημάτων που θα μπορεί να ενισχύσει και με το είδος της εξόδου κι όχι με τη λειτουργία του.

Τα ολοκληρωμένα για να λειτουργήσουν θέλουν απλά μια διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα τους, δεν αναγνωρίζουν αν αυτή η διαφορά θα είναι πχ (1000V - 1030V) ή (0V - 30V) ή (-15V - +15V), σε κάθε περίπτωση θα "βλέπουν" 30V στα άκρα τους. Αν το σήμα εισόδου ήταν 1010Volt καιι θέλαμε να το αναγνωρίσουμε τότε θα τροφοδοτούσαμε τον Τ.Ε. με (1000V -1030V) χωρίς να υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα (τραβηγμένο παράδειγμα).

Δηλαδή, στο παραπάνω κύκλωμα ο Τ.Ε. απλά δε μπορεί να "επεξεργαστεί" την κυματομορφή κάτω από το μηδέν ούτε και να δώσει αρνητική έξοδο ακόμη κι αν θα έπρεπε να το κάνει ενισχυοντας κάποια σημεία της κυματομορφής.

Το παραπάνω κύκλωμα είναι ένας απλός συγκριτής με τάση αναφοράς τα "0V" (στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο) και η λειτουργία του αναπτύχθηκε από τον Στέφανο.

----------

Ens (23-01-18)

----------


## VaselPi

_Τα ολοκληρωμένα για να λειτουργήσουν θέλουν απλά μια διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα τους, δεν αναγνωρίζουν αν αυτή η διαφορά θα είναι πχ (1000V - 1030V) ή (0V - 30V) ή (-15V - +15V), σε κάθε περίπτωση θα "βλέπουν" 30V στα άκρα τους.

_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *nestoras*. 

Παναγιώτη, συγνώμη, αλλά είναι λάθος αυτά που λες.

*1.* Καταρχάς, το σχόλιό μου, λαμβάνει υπόψη και το στάδιο εκπαίδευση της συγκεκριμένης ύλης, που αν το κρίνω από την ερώτηση, είναι αρχικό. Έτσι, στο αρχικό στάδιο εμπέδωσης της ύλης, ο τελεστικός τροφοδοτείται με συμμετρική τάση. 

*2.* Δεν είναι σωστό να λέμε, ότι είναι αδιάφορο αν ο τελεστικός τροφοδοτείται με 0-30 V ή με -15 +15 V , αρκεί η διαφορά δυναμικού να είναι 30 V. Στο ζήτημα αυτό, μεγάλη σημασία έχει ο αρχικός προορισμός του τελεστικού. Αν είναι προορισμένος να λειτουργεί με συμμετρική τάση - η τάση πρέπει να είναι συμμετρική. Για παράδειγμα, αν αντί τα +- 15 V, ο τελεστικός τροφοδοτηθεί με -5, +25 V (διαφορά δυναμικού 30 V), ο τελεστικός θα πάψει να λειτουργεί. Η έξοδός του θα "στραβώσει", κολλημένη στα -5 ή στα +20 V. Με άλλα λόγια, για την ομαλή λειτουργία του τελεστικού, μεγάλη σημασία έχουν και τα δυναμικά των δύο του εισόδων. Στη συμμετρική τροφοδοσία, τα δυναμικά των δύο εισόδων πρέπει να είναι κοντά στο μηδέν.

*3.* Συχνά, η τροφοδοσία του τελεστικού γίνεται μόνο με μία πολικότητα, για παράδειγμα 12 V.  Στην περίπτωση αυτή, αν ο τελεστικός προορίζεται να λειτουργεί με συμμετρική τροφοδοσία, τα δυναμικά των δύο του εισόδων τα κάνουν να είναι  0,5 των 12 V, δηλαδή 6 V, που ισοδυναμεί με τροφοδοσία με συμμετρική τάση +,-, 6V.  

*4.* Υπάρχει βέβαια και μία ειδική κατηγορία τελεστικών, που τροφοδοτούνται με μία πολικότητα (συγκριτές, ενισχυτές κ.λπ), στα οποία τα δυναμικά των δύο εισόδων δεν είναι στο μέσον της τροφοδοσίας, αλλά είναι πολύ κοντά στο μηδέν. Σε αυτήν τη κατηγορία των τελεστικών, όντως, η τάση τροφοδοσίας μπορεί να είναι και λίγο μεγαλύτερη από αυτή της προδιαγραφής, αρκεί να την αντέχει. 
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nestoras

Λειτουργικά ΔΕΝ έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ο τελεστικός ενισχυτής. Το αν θα κάνει αυτό που θέλουμε είναι άλλο θέμα αλλά το ολοκληρωμένο δεν ξέρει τη στάθμη της τάσης που θα πάρει στα άκρα του. Τα "0V" είναι συμβατικά κι έχουν να κάνουν με το "σύστημα αναφοράς".

ΠΧ: Δες ένα απλό κύκλωμα με δύο μπαταρίες 9V εν σειρά. Ποιες είναι οι τάσεις πάνω στα ακρά τους;

9V στην πρώτη και 18V στη δεύτερη;

ή

-9V στην πρώτη και +9V στη δεύτερη;

ή 

-9V στην πρώτη και -18V στη δεύτερη;

Έχει να κάνει με το τι θα θεωρήσουμε εμείς ως 0V.

Και αν το σήμα κυμαίνεται μεταξύ -4V και +15V δε βλέπω κάποιο λόγο να μην τροφοδοτηθεί με -5 και +20 ένας συγκριτής που θέλουμε πχ να βγάζει θετική στάθμη εξόδου για τάσεις μεγαλύτερες από -1V.

----------


## VaselPi

1. Παναγιώτη, διαφωνώ με το: "Λειτουργικά ΔΕΝ έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ο τελεστικός ενισχυτής". Τον λόγο τον εξηγώ πιο πάνω.

2. Για τις δύο 9 βολτες μπαταρίες. Είναι σωστά αυτά που λες. Πράγματι, εδώ μεγάλο ρόλο παίζουν οι συμβάσεις. Ωστόσο, να μου επιτρέψεις μία μικρή διόρθωση. Όταν μιλάμε για τάση, εννοούμε διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ δύο επιλεγμένων σημείων. Για παράδειγμα, η τάση στις 2 μπαταρίες είναι 9 βολτ (διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των 2 άκρων της μπαταρίας). Όταν, όμως, μιλάμε για δυναμικό, εννοούμε διαφορά δυναμικού  μεταξύ ενός _επιλεγμένου σημείου_ και σημείου που εξετάζουμε. Ασφαλώς, τα δυναμικά, εξαρτώνται από το σημείο που επιλέγουμε ως κοινό.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## nestoras

> 1. Παναγιώτη, διαφωνώ με το "Λειτουργικά ΔΕΝ έχει κανένα πρόβλημα ο τελεστικός ενισχυτής". Τον λόγο τον εξηγώ πιο πάνω.
> 
> 2. Για τις δύο 9 βολτες μπαταρίες. Είναι σωστά αυτά που λες. Πράγματι, εδώ μεγάλο ρόλο παίζουν οι συμβάσεις. Ωστόσο, να μου επιτρέψεις μία μικρή διόρθωση. Όταν μιλάμε για τάση, εννοούμε διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ δύο επιλεγμένων σημείων. Για παράδειγμα, η τάση στις 2 μπαταρίες είναι 9 βολτ (διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ των 2 άκρων της μπαταρίας). Όταν, όμως, μιλάμε για δυναμικό, εννοούμε διαφορά δυναμικού  μεταξύ ενός επιλεγμένου σημείου και σημείου που εξετάζουμε. Ασφαλώς, τα δυναμικά, εξαρτώνται από το σημείο που επιλέγουμε ως κοινό.



Με τον όρο "λειτουργικό" εννοώ:
1) Ο τελεστικός δε θα πάθει κάποια βλάβη
2) Σε ειδική εφαρμογή είναι πολύ πιθανό να ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να μην είναι συμμετρική η τροφοδοσία του (ανέφερα παράδειγμα παραπάνω με σήμα εισόδου μεταξύ -4V και +15V).

Όσον αφορά στο δυναμικό/διαφορά δυναμικού/τάση. Από τον ορισμό του δυναμικού εχουμε ότι το "απόλυτο" δυναμικό σε ένα σημείο του χώρου είναι το δυναμικό του σε σχέση με το "άπειρο". Αυτό πχ σημαίνει ότι η γη έχει ένα δυναμικό σε σχέση με το άπειρο ίσο με μερικές χιλιάδες Volt. Εμείς όμως εδώ στη γη θεωρούμε ότι αυτό το δυναμικό είναι μηδέν (απόλυτα).

Οι όροι τάση και διαφορά δυναμικού είναι ταυτόσημοι και η *διαφορά* δυναμικού είναι αυτή που μας ενδιαφέρει σε όλα τα κυκλώματα κι όχι η απόλυτη τιμή του δυναμικού.

Όσον αφορά στο θέμα εκπαίδευσης με τελεστικούς ενισχυτές, συμφωνώ ότι θα πρέπει στα αρχικά κυκλώματα να διδάσκεται ο τελεστικός ενισχυτής με συμμετρικές τροφοδοσίες για να κατανοήσουν τα παιδιά τη λειτουργία τους αλλά στην πραγματικότητα πολλές φορές είναι δύσκολο να έχουμε "φθηνή" συμμετρική τροφοδοσία οπότε καταφεύγουμε σε κυκλώματα παραγωγής αρνητικής τάσης ή σε εξειδικευμένα ολοκληρωμένα τα οποία σχεδόν πάντα δεν παράγουν απόλυτα συμμετρική τάση (είτε θα υπάρχει μεγάλο ripple, είτε δε θα μπορούμε να "τραβήξουμε" αρκετό ρεύμα, είτε η τιμή της αρνητικής τάσης θα είναι μικρότερη σε απόλυτη τιμή από την θετική).

----------


## vasilllis

> τελικα αυτο το βιβλιο ειναι για αστροφυσικους(η εγω πολυ ηλιθιος).οσες φορες δοκιμασα να το δουλεψω μαλλον περιπλεκει τα πραγματα.
> λοιπον δευτερη βοηθεια.
> κυκλωμα ενισχυτη jfet
> οσοι πιστοι συμμετεχετε.



Βασίλη αυτή ήταν η άσκηση με τα ζητούμενα . Μια απλή άσκηση προς επίλυση.
Την 'ελυσα' έπειτα από καθοδηγηση  (δυστυχώς  δεν  είναι  μέλος)χωρίς να ελεγχθεί αν είναι σωστή τελικα

----------


## VaselPi

Βασίλη (*vasilimertzani*), ευχαριστώ για τη καθαρή φωτογραφία.

Η λύση. Όπως τη βλέπω, είναι σωστή αν γίνουν μερικές παραδοχές.

1. Παραδοχή 1. Δέχεσαι ότι στα 2 mA ρεύμα,  η πόλωση, δηλαδή η τάση VGS είναι μηδέν. Δεν είναι σίγουρο αυτό, καθώς  ενδέχεται να είναι 1 ή 2 βολτ. Αυτό αλλάζει την τιμή της παράστασης (1- VGS/VGS-off). Επομένως, λόγω αυτού του παράγοντα, η κλίση της καμπύλης εισόδου είναι μικρότερη και, επομένως, είναι μικρότερη και η ενίσχυση της μονάδας.   

2. Παραδοχή 2. Δέχεσαι, ότι η αντίσταση εξόδου (Ri) του φετ τρανζίστορ είναι άπειρη ή πολύ μεγαλύτερη της rd = 1,7 kΩ. Λόγω παρουσίας της πηγής ρεύματος στην πηγή, η παραδοχή αυτή είναι σωστή για τη d.c. συνιστώσα του ρεύματος, αλλά όχι για την a.c, καθότι στην πηγή του φετ τρανζίστορ υπάρχει ένας πυκνωτής. Συνεπώς, αν συνυπολογιστεί και η Ri, θα προκύψει ότι  rd < 1,7 kΩ. Επομένως η ενίσχυση είναι ακόμη μικρότερη, αν συνυπολογιστεί και αυτός ο παράγων. 

3. Τέλος, για να γίνει ο υπολογισμός της ενίσχυσης σωστά, ο Ηλεκτρονικός πρέπει να είναι εφοδιασμένος και  με τις καμπύλες εισόδου-εξόδου του συγκεκριμένου τύπου φετ τρανζίστορ. Δίχως τις καμπύλες αυτές, ο υπολογισμός θα είναι προσεγγιστικός. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

nestoras (23-01-18), 

vasilllis (11-08-19)

----------


## vasilllis

Συνεχεια του θεματος (για να μην σκουριασουν και τα μυαλα απο το θαλασσινο νερο).
Ασκησεις περι φυσικης (4 ) .

Κινηματικη  
1)γνωστή η ταχυτητα U=5t³+3t
Θελουμε την θεση και την επιταχυνση του οχηματος για t=3sec.(για t=0, x=1)
λυση:
λυνουμε ως προς dx=udt και ολοκληρωνουμε χ=(ολοκληρωμα)Udt+x0.Kατοπιν αντικατασταση.
για α λυνουμε ως προς α=du/dt και παραγωγιζουμε,κατοπιν αντικατασταση (t=2).
Στην ουσια ψαχνουμε στιγμιαιες τιμες?



2) Οχημα με επιταχυνση α=3χ-3 με x0=0 ,U0=10
Να βρεθει στην θεση χ=2 η ταχυτητα του.
Λυση:
  καποια βοηθεια εδω.

----------


## pstratos

Από μνήμης η τελευταία εξίσωση γράφεται ως  χ''=3χ-3  -->   x''-3x+3=0   με χ(t=0)=0,  x'(t=0)=10  (διαφορ εξισ 2ου βαθμού). 

άρα ξεκινάς να λύνεις το τριόνυμο  χ^2-3χ+3=0......    και μετά μετασχ/μο  y(x)=e^rx  (r ριζες του τριονυμου)

----------

vasilllis (12-08-19)

----------


## vasilllis

> Από μνήμης η τελευταία εξίσωση γράφεται ως  χ''=3χ-3  -->   x''-3x+3=0   με χ(t=0)=0,  x'(t=0)=10  (διαφορ εξισ 2ου βαθμού). 
> 
> άρα ξεκινάς να λύνεις το τριόνυμο  χ^2-3χ+3=0......    και μετά μετασχ/μο  y(x)=e^rx  (r ριζες του τριονυμου)



Τον παράγοντα α γιατί τον έκανες 0?
Περίμενα να λυθεί σαν δεύτερη παραγωγός α=d^2x/dt^2.
Θα το κοιτάξω πως προχωράει και ενημερώνω.ευχαριστω

----------


## pstratos

To a το έγραψα ως χ''   (δευτερη παραγωγος, όπως λες). Μη ομογενής δευτέρου βαθμού είναι

----------

vasilllis (12-08-19)

----------


## vasilllis

Ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτή την λύση σε παρακαλώ.σε οσες έχω δει λυνανε με παραγώγιση η ολοκλήρωση αλλά δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω στην ολοκλήρωση που ήθελα να κάνω με συνάρτηση τον χρόνο (dt) πως θα το μετατρέψω σε συνάρτηση απόστασης μέχρι που βρήκα μια παρόμοια.
Δεν είναι σωστή;

https://eclass.uoa.gr/modules/docume..._Exercises.pdf
η ασκηση 2.4.

----------


## vasilllis

Αυτή δεν είναι η λύση της Α;

----------


## VaselPi

_Αυτή δεν είναι η λύση της Α;_

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *vasilimertzani*. 

*1.* Τη λύση της Α τη βρίσκω σωστή. 
*2.* Γενικότερα, η διαφορική εξίσωση μπορεί να λυθεί με διάφορους τρόπους, ανάλογα με τη ζητούμενο του προβλήματος. Στο Πρόβλημα το Β, η πρόταση του p*stratos* οδηγεί απευθείας στη λύση x = x(t), ενώ η λύση του προβλήματος 2.4, όπως και η δική σας, που τη βρίσκω σωστή, οδηγεί στη λύση τύπου v = v(x). Εντωμεταξύ, και οι δύο προσεγγίσεις είναι σωστές.
Μόνο μία μικρή παρατήρηση έχω να κάνω στο τριώνυμο του *pstratos*. Η χαρακτηριστική εξίσωση της μη ομογενούς διαφορικής εξίσωσης x’’ = 3x - 3 είναι τύπου k2 - 3 = 0. Ο ελεύθερος όρος δεν περιλαμβάνεται, καθότι αυτός μετατοπίζει απλός το μηδενικό σημείο της λύσης. Το βλέπεις αυτό αν η εξίσωση γραφτεί ως x’’ = 3(x - 1) ή ως z’’ = 3z, όπου z = x - 1. Βρίσκοντας τη z, που υπολογίζεται άνετα, το x υπολογίζεται από τη σχέση: x = z + 1.
Βασίλειος.

----------

vasilllis (12-08-19)

----------


## pstratos

Ακριβώς, ο ελέυθερος όρος δεν μας απασχολεί αρχικά. Η γενική λύση θα περιέχει 2 σταθερές. Αυτές θα υπολογισθούν βάσει των αρχικών/οριακών συνθηκών.  Αν βρώ χρόνο θα σας το γράψω αναλυτικά....  Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις έχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον το θέμα των ριζών του τριωνύμου. Αν είναι πραγματικές ή μιγαδικές. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση οι εξισώσεις κίνησης οδηγούν στις (γνωστές??)  εξισώσεις ταλαντώσεων.

----------


## VaselPi

_Ακριβώς, ο ελέυθερος όρος δεν μας απασχολεί αρχικά. Η γενική λύση θα περιέχει 2 σταθερές. Αυτές θα υπολογισθούν βάσει των αρχικών/οριακών συνθηκών. Αν βρώ χρόνο θα σας το γράψω αναλυτικά.... Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις έχει αρκετό ενδιαφέρον το θέμα των ριζών του τριωνύμου. Αν είναι πραγματικές ή μιγαδικές. Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση οι εξισώσεις κίνησης οδηγούν στις (γνωστές??) εξισώσεις ταλαντώσεων._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *p**stratos*. 

Αν εξαιρέσουμε την πρώτη πρόταση, το υπόλοιπο μέρος του μηνύματός σας με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Ωστόσο, αυτό που συζητάμε εδώ είναι το είδος του πολυωνύμου της διαφορικής εξίσωσης, δηλαδή αν είναι τύπου k2 - 3k + 3 = 0 ή k2 - 3 = 0. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι είναι τύπου k2 - 3 = 0, που έχει 2 πραγματικές ρίζες: k1,2 = ±ρίζα του 3. Συνεπώς, η κίνηση του οχήματος δεν περιλαμβάνει ταλαντώσεις.
Βασίλειος.

----------


## pstratos

Ναι η συγκεκριμένη άσκηση δεν παρουσιάζει ταλαντώσεις. Και μάλλον δεν έχει και ιδιαίτερη φυσική σημασία (από μάθημα μαθηματικών δεν είναι το θέμα??). Απλά το ανέφερα ακαδημαϊκά το ζήτημα. Τέτοιου τύπου διαφορικές εμφανίζονται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις φυσικών συστημάτων και κινήσεων. Πχ ένα στερεό που κάνει πτώση μέσα σε ατμόσφαιρα με αντίσταση από αέρα (αντίσταση ανάλογη με ταχύτητά ή τετράγωνο ταχύτητας)  ή ένα εκκρεμές με τριβή ή ένα RLC κύκλωμα. (Στην ανάλυση κυκλωμάτων ο μετασχηματισμός laplace είναι ακριβώς αυτό το εργαλείο, για την αλγεβρική επίλυση γραμμικών διαφορικών και συστημάτων αυτών....). Οπότε αν ο φίλος έχει σκοπό να ανακατευτεί με αυτά τα θέματα, να ξέρει οτι διαφορικές και μερικές διαφορικές θα τον βασανίσουν αρκετά στο μέλλον...

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι η συγκεκριμένη άσκηση δεν παρουσιάζει ταλαντώσεις. Και μάλλον δεν έχει και ιδιαίτερη φυσική σημασία (από μάθημα μαθηματικών δεν είναι το θέμα??). Απλά το ανέφερα ακαδημαϊκά το ζήτημα. Τέτοιου τύπου διαφορικές εμφανίζονται σε πολλές περιπτώσεις φυσικών συστημάτων και κινήσεων. Πχ ένα στερεό που κάνει πτώση μέσα σε ατμόσφαιρα με αντίσταση από αέρα (αντίσταση ανάλογη με ταχύτητά ή τετράγωνο ταχύτητας)  ή ένα εκκρεμές με τριβή ή ένα RLC κύκλωμα. (Στην ανάλυση κυκλωμάτων ο μετασχηματισμός laplace είναι ακριβώς αυτό το εργαλείο, για την αλγεβρική επίλυση γραμμικών διαφορικών και συστημάτων αυτών....). Οπότε αν ο φίλος έχει σκοπό να ανακατευτεί με αυτά τα θέματα, να ξέρει οτι διαφορικές και μερικές διαφορικές θα τον βασανίσουν αρκετά στο μέλλον...



Καλημέρα.
Από φυσική είναι στην απλούστερη τους μορφή.

----------

